# How Do You Like to Cook Your Steaks?  Take the Poll!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2017)

Our favorite steaks to eat are Rib Eye steaks, and my favorite way for them to be prepared is grilled outdoors either over charcoal or a wood fire.  But, we've made them in the oven and in a frying pan and they've come out very tasty too.  We both like our steaks medium rare.

How do you like to cook your steaks?  Take the poll!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2017)

Usually  B-Bqued  on the outdoor  gas grill.   *BLACK*on the outside and a little pinkish red on the inside.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 12, 2017)

On the grill,medium rare. My son does the cooking. I couldn't cook on the grill to save my life.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 12, 2017)

Wood or charcoal would be my number 1 but I'm to lazy and impatient for all that work.
I do medium rare on a Weber gas grill.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 12, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Usually  B-Bqued  on the outdoor  gas grill.   *BLACK*on the outside and a little pinkish red on the inside.



I recently learned that black on the outside is called Pittsburgh style.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2017)

I prefer to eat them in a dark, old, smokey smelling, steakhouse after a couple of nice Manhattans but I usually do them at home in a cast iron pan on the stove, LOL.

For an average thickness boneless rib eye I get the pan screaming hot and fry the steak, in a dry pan, for approx. three minutes or until the meat releases from the pan with a gentle nudge of the fork, then I flip it and give it the same treatment on the other side, turn off the heat and flip it back, hit it with a shot of Worcestershire sauce, cover it and let it rest for three minutes.  Serve with a salad, baked potato topped with butter and Marie's chunky blue cheese dressing, steamed asparagus and if I'm lucky a few mushroom caps fried in butter.

These days I'm trying to limit my intake of meat so I look for a nice 12 ounce rib eye, when I get it home I cut it in half, tie a piece of butchers twine around the outside edge to make it look like a small filet, cook one and freeze one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2017)

I put "other" because I like to make them all of those ways.  Most of the time I broil them in the oven.  I don't have much choice living in an apt.  Sometimes I pan fry them, too, and burn the outside.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 17, 2017)

Since I don't have a BBQ anymore I broil my steaks, med. rare, with baked potato , sour cream,
mushrooms and onions and a green veggie.  Salad on the side.  Red wine is a must!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 17, 2017)

Wood grilled, medium rare.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 17, 2017)

Rare with mushrooms and garlic bread..the old fashion way  wood or bricks ^.^


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 17, 2017)

I like my steaks cooked by someone else while I relax with a beer or glass of wine.

I don't cook steaks at home now because I live in an apartment.

There are plenty of nice places to get one, which is a rare treat for me.

Our local casino cooks them to tender perfection.  I have no idea how they do it.

The last thing I want is a tough steak.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 17, 2017)

DH loves rib-eye. I prefer filet. Wood-fired is great, but I usually just sear-roast. California beef is awful, so I usually marinate it before cooking. First time I took DH on an East Coast trip, it blew his mind how good the simplest/cheapest restaurants' steaks were, and how many different cuts they offered! 

Out here chefs think they're doing you a favor by offering one beef entree. Often all that's offered is a burger.

Having grown up in the Midwest, a good steak is the ONLY thing I miss from there, LOL.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 17, 2017)

Found an incredible sauce that is put on each side during the last minutes on the grille. It's made by the Fischer and Weiser company and called Raspberry Chipotle Marinade. The sweet/spicy flavor is heaven to me. https://www.jelly.com/product/1055/the-original-roasted-raspberry-chipotle-sauce®


----------



## Whisper (Apr 6, 2017)

I like my steak medium rare and on the gas grill.


----------



## kaufen (May 5, 2017)

I couldn't cook on the grill to save my life.


----------



## Wayne (May 5, 2017)

Ribeyes 1st New Your Strips 2nd choice

Cooked on wood or charcoal
have to have baked loaded potato soaked in sea salt dampened, salad, good bread or biscuits, my favorite meal of all of them


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2017)

Sounds good Wayne!  We sometimes saute onions until their caramelized and have them with our steaks, but always have some hot vegetables like cauliflower, broccoli, brussels sprouts, etc.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 24, 2017)

My husband cooks 'em.    7 minutes on each side, no matter what.   Hamburgers?   7 minutes on each side.   Pork chops, 7 minutes on each side.   Chicken breasts, 7minutes on each side.


----------



## Trade (Jun 25, 2017)

Well done and smothered in ketchup. :thumbsup:

I'm kidding. 

I'll take steak any way I can get it, as long as somebody else does the cooking.


----------



## Lara (Jun 25, 2017)

Grilled Filet Mignon medium-well....but my brother-in-law made me one that he cooked in an iron skillet with butter that was amazing. He bought it at Costco. I rarely eat meat so when I do It has to be good and maybe served with a good Pinot Noir :encouragement:


----------



## Trade (Jun 25, 2017)

Lara said:


> maybe served with a good Pinot Noir :encouragement:



What's a good Pinot Noir? I'm serious. I don't know anything about wine and I would like a recommendation.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 25, 2017)

1st choice - charcoal grill.  2nd -  browned in a hot, dry, cast-iron skillet that has been sprinkled with Kosher (large-grind)  salt.  Prefer rib-eye but will settle for whatever is being offered.


----------



## Lara (Jun 25, 2017)

Trade said:


> What's a good Pinot Noir? I'm serious. I don't know anything about wine and I would like a recommendation.


I'm not expert either but a really good Pinot Noir depends on the year and region and also a good Pinot is known for it's balance so check the alcohol level. If the label says over 14.5 then that means the grapes were probably picked when they were overripe which wrecks havoc with their flavor profile creating an unbalance.

I usually have good luck by checking out the highest ratings listed on the shelf label (only some are rated). I don't buy anything on the bottom shelf (and rarely on the top one because they're the most expensive unless on sale). I always look for those on sale first and choose a good region where the wine was made...usually California regions like Napa and Sonoma (Carneros, but especially Russian River Valley which is usually more expensive unless on sale), but also  Santa Lucia Highlands in Monterey, and Santa Rita Hills in Santa Barbara. 

I ask for recommendations if I happen to see an older and wiser man stocking the shelves. I don't spend over $12 a bottle as a rule but use to pay as low as $6 for one called "Rex Goliath" with a pic of a Rooster on the label. It was fairly tasty considering the price...until my palate matured a little. "Josh" was recommended twice so I tried that.... Close de Bois is sometimes on sale for $10 and good. I jump around.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 25, 2017)

BBQ'd wood or coal and med rare rib eye lover too


----------



## Trade (Jun 26, 2017)

Lara said:


> I'm not expert either but a really good Pinot Noir depends on the year and region and also a good Pinot is known for it's balance so check the alcohol level. If the label says over 14.5 then that means the grapes were probably picked when they were overripe which wrecks havoc with their flavor profile creating an unbalance.
> 
> I usually have good luck by checking out the highest ratings listed on the shelf label (only some are rated). I don't buy anything on the bottom shelf (and rarely on the top one because they're the most expensive unless on sale). I always look for those on sale first and choose a good region where the wine was made...usually California regions like Napa and Sonoma (Carneros, but especially Russian River Valley which is usually more expensive unless on sale), but also  Santa Lucia Highlands in Monterey, and Santa Rita Hills in Santa Barbara.
> 
> I ask for recommendations if I happen to see an older and wiser man stocking the shelves. I don't spend over $12 a bottle as a rule but use to pay as low as $6 for one called "Rex Goliath" with a pic of a Rooster on the label. It was fairly tasty considering the price...until my palate matured a little. "Josh" was recommended twice so I tried that.... Close de Bois is sometimes on sale for $10 and good. I jump around.



Thanks Lara. That's a lot of information for someone who says she's not an expert. It gives me something to go on besides my "whatever's cheap and has a cool looking label" method.


----------



## Lon (Jun 26, 2017)

I didn't know you were supposed to cook it.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 27, 2017)

Everybody likes theirs Medium-Rare.

Doesn't anyone like Rare steaks?  Or Medium steaks?

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 27, 2017)

Here's my single-burner Weber propane grill:

I Sear at 450-500 degrees, then quickly cook until the meat probe reads 125 degrees in the middle.

RibEye is my favorite, both Bone-in and Boneless.  NO MARINATING OR SEASONING...just paint the meat with Canola oil and grill it!

HiDesertHal


----------

